# Advice for lefty shooting a right-handed gun



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey everyone I'm a left-handed shooter and I have always shot right-handed shotguns. This year however, I am upgrading from a pump to a semi-auto because my brother needs a 12 gauge. Do you think I will have any problems shooting a right-handed semi-auto? I don't really want to fork out $1500 for a left-handed Benelli SBE II. I really like the Winchester SX3 and Beretta Xplor. Any advice or thoughts welcome, especially if you are left-handed!
Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

I too am a lefty and have shot right handed pumps my whole life until a few years ago when i got a left handed SBE2. since i have gotten the benelli my shooting has improved but it may be more of a mental thing than the actual gun itself. i wouldnt think you would have any trouble with a right handed semi auto. people always think that the ejecting shells go right in front of our faces but I have never experienced this issue. yes the shells eject across our body but our eyes are focused forward and not down and to the right. the one problem you will experience at first is trying to "pump" the forend like you do to eject with a pump shutgun. basically you just have to shoot a lot to get yourself used to just pulling the trigger and not having to physically eject the spent shell. also when i switched to a left handed gun i had to get used to the safety beimng on the left side instead of reaching around.

personally if your going to spend the money on a high end shotgun like an SX3 id just spend the extra cash for a left handed SBE2. buying a high end gun is an investment, you will have that gun for possibly the rest of your hunting career so why not buy one that is comfortable and fits your style of shooting?

Brandon


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I shoot both ways,no problem at all for you.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

I too shoot left handed, and shot a BPS for 15 years until I found a left handed SBE I. These are generally half price as compared to a SBE II. I now own a SBE II as well and won't buy another shotgun for waterfowl hunting. If you are going to spend 1100 on a SX3 you might as well spend 400 more and get a gun that will shoot left handed and you won't have to think about the shell ejection etc etc. My two cents. and cabelas had a heck of deal in june on benellis no interest no payments for an entire year on benellis when you put it on your cabelas cars. so i am using mine for free for this season!


----------



## wi2nd (Sep 11, 2007)

Another lefty. I shot right-handed pumps for years, shot a right handed 1100 a few times, then went to an SBE - again right-handed. I've never experienced any problems shooting a right-handed shotgun as either a pump or auto. Then again, I wish someone would come up with a really good explanation of why your shooting won't be up to par with this combination.....might just explain why all those birds have just kept right on flying!


----------



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

I have been shooting for 45years. Always been a pump guy, loving my Wingmaster, then a BPS to shoot 3 1/2" shells. Two years ago I bought a Browning Silver and love it. No problems for me or my lefty son shooting it. He has shot a friends Maxis and he says that gun spits in his face when he shoots it. I thought about a lefthand SBE II but I wanted a gas operated gun to control the recoil better.


----------



## Sky (Sep 11, 2010)

Im also a lefty and have shot right handed semi auto for years, no problems with shell ejection at all. the only issue i ever have is if there is wind in my face I may get a little gun powder in the face but doesn't bother anything.


----------



## Black (Aug 18, 2011)

Another lefty shooter here! Might as well buy the LH SBEII. You can pick one up in flat black matte finish for $1200. I have one myself and wouldn't trade it for anything. Wanted one in camo but for the price difference I'll take the black. (the black finish can be a little more versitale too if you're hunting up-land birds, would look a little awkward carrying around a camo gun to hunt pheasants...but just my opinion) Works like a dream whackin em in Canada every year! SBEII all the way!


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Been shooting right handed guns all my life. I just have the saftey fliped by my gun smith. If i had a lefty gun now it would just mess with my head.


----------



## flockstoppers (May 7, 2011)

i shoot sporting clays around the country, shot with many lefties who shoot with right handed guns and i always had that question for them about the bolt and action movements if its noticeable. everyone of them has said no, it so fast and such little movement that it isnt noticeable. hope this helps you out and good luck to you.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys! I ended up getting the sx3. I really like the feel of it and it just felt a lot more my style than the SBEII. The duracoating is also really nice. Can't wait to see how she shoots this year!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Many of us old LH guys shot RH pumps/autos for decades as no company made LH shotguns. The closest many of us had was the BPS, which is still my favorite LH friendly shotgun.

I'm a law enforcement officer who began his career in the late 70's and as the RH 870 was and remains the gold standard of law enforcement shotguns, learning to handle & shoot them very well was a matter of some importance beyond hunting. When I finally tried a LH 870 and later LH 11-87, I found it almost impossible to effectively use their left handed safeties after the decades of training with RH 870s. I gave up on them as a matter of personal & professional safety as when the chips are down you will fight how you trained/practiced.

I do own several RH 870s and using them for hunting or defense is completely natural. I can think of few years over the last 4 decades when I did not own a RH 870. I'm sure I have more trigger time with RH 870s than all other shotguns I've used/owned combined...

That leads me to my advice to you, as that is what you asked for. My advice is that whatever shotgun you decide to use, practice operating it's safety and handling it until it is completely natural before you take it hunting where a mistake or mishandling can care a very heavy price...


----------

